

Building a RESTful Web API with PHP and Apify - wccrawford
http://blog.fedecarg.com/2011/09/11/building-a-restful-web-api-with-php-and-apify/

======
wccrawford
This looks a -lot- like the REST service I'm building at work. Many of the
concepts are identical. I started with Zend Framework, though.

Since I was treading new water (I didn't find any other REST services built
with Zend that I could learn from), this makes me feel really good about my
approach to this problem.

And I have to say, it's been awesome to work with compared to some other in-
house frameworks I've dealt with in the past. (Including my own. Heh.)

